# Congradulations BEEZ~!



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's a few days late, but I thought someone else was going to step up and do it, since they haven't.. I guess I will. For those of you who don't know, BEEZ has been a part of the BBBnet community, he went from being the first Sixers moderator to community moderator.. and now he's a Administrator for this great site.

I've always felt that BEEZ is one of the better posters on the site, and one of the more enjoyable ones, sometimes I can just sit back and enjoy what he's going to say. It's either one of two things, either informative, or just down right entertaining. Whether it's BEEZ going off on Marc Jackson, and John Salmons, or going through what happened before some of us could remember or before we were Sixers fans, or if he's just arguing (which is one of his best traits on this board).

BEEZ has been a huge part of this board (especially this small Sixers community), and it's good to see his influence on the site will only grow. So here's to a successful stint as a Admin, and here's hoping you can help guide this site to the next level. :cheers: 

:djparty:


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Congratulations. Represent!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I congratulated him earlier, but I'll congratulate him again. I say it's about time we had a Sixers' fan as an Admin!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Congrats BEEX.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

all you guys said its true and he is not on the hall of fame for playing but in the hall of fame for talk and talk good.
thanks beez and congratulations keep it up.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

yeah, i agree. congratulations dude! you are one of the more knowledgeable posters on the site and you make sense.

when you speak, we listen.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Congrats man. It's well deserved.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Yo BEEZ, let me get some of that UCash :makeadeal:

:allhail:

:cheers:


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Congrats BEEZ.. One of my favourite posters ever along with HKF... Really Beez is one of the best and I love everything he gots to say. I mean he is the reason I started to like this site especially with John. Anyways Congrats man.. BEEZ is the BEE-MAN


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

arcade_rida said:


> Congrats BEEZ.. One of my favourite posters ever along with HKF... Really Beez is one of the best and I love everything he gots to say. I mean he is the reason I started to like this site especially with John. Anyways Congrats man.. BEEZ is the BEE-MAN


 awwwwww man I just found this. Im getting teary eyed, j/k but thanks so much. All of you especially PhillyPhanatic. Hes done more things for the Sixers board than any before him including me and any after and hes back so thanks again


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Yo BEEZ, let me get some of that UCash :makeadeal:
> 
> :allhail:
> 
> :cheers:


 LOL



NO


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Beez, congrats again and I wanted to give you a gift, which Billy King has already bestowed upon you... Kyle Korver and Willie Green locked up for 6 more years. :rofl: This franchise is sunk. King must have made a deal with the devil.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

BEEZ is an Admin :jawdrop: I really need to start reading the memos more closely. Congrats man, it is well deserved.

Also welcome back PhillyPhanatic to the Atlantic Mod squad.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Congrats to BEEZ, I remember the early days when it was just him and I trying to build the 76ers forum. 

Now with the help of PhillyPhanatic and Kunlun we have a nice little community (which I am going to include myself in even with the lack of posts I offer). 

Heres to more success BEEZ, do it up.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

HKF said:


> Beez, congrats again and I wanted to give you a gift, which Billy King has already bestowed upon you... Kyle Korver and Willie Green locked up for 6 more years. :rofl: This franchise is sunk. King must have made a deal with the devil.


 HKF you can keep that gift. I think Billy King may possibly be the Devil's son, you just cant be that idiotic. ITs like he has no grasp on what "future" means. I like Willie Green and all but come on. Hes a certified 8th or 9th man.

Thanks Hotshot, those were the days


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A certified 8th or 9th man getting a 6 year deal. I think I need to go to the Sixer offices.

"Hey Bobby, hurry up! Billy King is giving out free contracts again."


----------

